# Champaign, IL Cabin Fever Steam Up Feb 23 & 24



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Mid west/Champaign Cabin Fever*
I will be hosting a steam up at the Slot and Wing Hobby store in Champaign. The Portable tracks are Ernie Noa’s and Jim Sanders. Ernie's will be set up in the lower position with the extra decorated scenery sections.
*Dates:* February 23 and 24
*Times:* Saturday 9:00 am to 5:00 pm; Sunday 10:00 am to 5:00 pm
Slot and wings web site is http://www.slotandwing.net/
1040 W. Bloomington Rd.
Champaign, IL 61822
Contact Dave Johnson at [email protected] or Ernie Noa at [email protected]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone here planning on attending? Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun!


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I will be there no live steam but fun to watch


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a couple days away! 

Dave


----------

